# Gullane,  north Berwick 27/28 March



## moogie (Feb 2, 2017)

Myself , Richy ,  Beezerk ,  3 northern chompers,  are heading up to the area for a couple of games

Currently have tee time Monday afternoon,  (27/3) , Gullane  no2 at 144pm
Idea is to stay overnight
Play Gullane no3 ( prov. Booked ) or the Glen the next day,  Tuesday 28th March,   then head back home.
Have 2 for 1 discount vouchers for the above 

Is anybody interested in making up the 4-ball and joining us on 1 or both of these rounds??
Or
Are there any locals that would like to host us,  for a round at their track,  if in the local area,  on the 2nd day??

Either of the above would be great,  and broaden our horizons,  and experience of ( ideally ) links golf.

Will be looking to pay Gullane next week,  mon/tues,  so any responses before then would be great:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2017)

You will enjoy No2, my favorite of the 3. 

There is a bit of a lack of decent mid priced accom in the village. When we play our match against them we always end up in the Mallard... which to put it bluntly is a  Dump.

no shortage of courses in that neck of the woods that's for sure.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2017)

Patrick, I love your comment about the Mallard. My FiL has bored me rigid over the years with tales of trips to Gullane, staying in the Mallard. He would go on about how marvellous it was. A little part of me will inwardly chuckle next time I get to hear this darned story again.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Patrick, I love your comment about the Mallard. My FiL has bored me rigid over the years with tales of trips to Gullane, staying in the Mallard. He would go on about how marvellous it was. A little part of me will inwardly chuckle next time I get to hear this darned story again.
		
Click to expand...

How long ago was your FIL there 1973...? that was when it was last  decorated..lol.

When we were there last year i didn't even have a pillow on my bed. I couldn't complain as it was 4am when we got back there from the members Clubhouse.. don't even get me started on the Breakfast


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2017)

Ha ha. Late 80's. His club went there every year for a number of years. The big advantage I believe was that you could walk from the pub to either course. No car needed once you arrived. I presume that is how it survives.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Late 80's. His club went there every year for a number of years. The big advantage I believe was that you could walk from the pub to either course. No car needed once you arrived. I presume that is how it survives.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is bugger all else tbh.


----------



## IanG (Feb 2, 2017)

Sadly I have to work those days so can't help you out. I'd stay in North Berwick and play in Gullane - only 5 mins along the road.


----------



## moogie (Feb 2, 2017)

IanG said:



			Sadly I have to work those days so can't help you out. I'd stay in North Berwick and play in Gullane - only 5 mins along the road.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly,  indeed,  that is a shame.
Your course looks very nice 

Any recommendations on north Berwick hotels,  or guest houses...??

The mallard looks a no-no after reading the above


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I think there is bugger all else tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Greywalls is very nice.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Greywalls is very nice.
		
Click to expand...

not sure you could call Greywalls mid priced.... but maybe you do:rofl:


----------



## moogie (Feb 3, 2017)

Monday 4-ball now sorted


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 3, 2017)

This place in NB is decent. Nice bar and great food too. :thup:

http://www.no12qualitystreet.co.uk


----------



## Jungle (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm off that week. Wouldn't mind joining you round gullane and you would be more than welcome over at leven, albeit across the forth the following day.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 3, 2017)

moogie said:



			Monday 4-ball now sorted
		
Click to expand...


Didn't see this &#128556;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			not sure you could call Greywalls mid priced.... but maybe you do:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't notice anyone asking for mid-priced! 

Mind you, it was free for me - birthday treat!


----------



## richy (Feb 4, 2017)

Jungle said:



			I'm off that week. Wouldn't mind joining you round gullane and you would be more than welcome over at leven, albeit across the forth the following day.
		
Click to expand...

Can you empty your inbox?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 4, 2017)

richy said:



			Can you empty your inbox?
		
Click to expand...

That's it empty mate.


----------



## moogie (Feb 5, 2017)

Jungle said:



			I'm off that week. Wouldn't mind joining you round gullane and you would be more than welcome over at leven, albeit across the forth the following day.
		
Click to expand...


The Monday 4-ball filled with a fellow northerner,  but can't stay over,  nor play the 2nd day.
So Monday sorted
Tuesday not 100% set in stone yet


----------

